# New Catback (jetta) and Downpipe for the 2.5L



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

posted over @ the mkv Forum

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_We have just started production on our new 2.5" Downpipe for the 2.5L Jetta and once new mufflers arrive we will also have our 2.5" Catback exhaust systems available.
We will be running some specials sometime this week so keep your eyes open.
















For more information please visit the website
http://www.autospeed.us/store.php?crn=441

_Modified by [email protected] at 6:31 PM 4-14-2009_


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cbrabbit (May 22, 2007)

*Re: New Catback (jetta) and Downpipe for the 2.5L (~kInG~)*

i wonder if the down pipe will fit the rabbit?


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: New Catback (cbrabbit)*

I don't see why it would'nt


----------



## a7xogg (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: New Catback (~kInG~)*

600 bucks for a test pipe and a high flow cat. ill keep my test pipe from usp.


----------



## Blitzkrieg'nBunny (Feb 11, 2007)

unrelated nut i feel the need to say... king your jetta is ill.. saw it in another post...


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (Blitzkrieg'nBunny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blitzkrieg’nBunny* »_unrelated nut i feel the need to say... king your jetta is ill.. saw it in another post...









thanks!


----------



## Have A Nice Day (Jan 15, 2009)

600 for a high flow cat is worth it for people who live in places that requires a cat. Since if they get caught it'll cost more than 600.


----------



## youngkal (Apr 2, 2006)

wow $900 catback for prob like 6whp lol think i will keep my money


----------



## ssd-spec (Dec 1, 2006)

Will this work on Cali Jetta with O2 sensors? It probably won't pass smog either.










_Modified by ssd-spec at 2:27 PM 4-15-2009_


----------



## rental_metard (Jul 17, 2006)

King I have to say I really appreciate you posting stuff like this. I would never check that companies website so I rarely hear of new stuff coming out if it was not for you and the other members in this forum


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: (rental_metard)*

As far as costs are concerned we do what we can to keep the prices as affordable as possible, It is quite hard though when you are making everything here in the us, with all stainless steel, 200 cell high flow metallic cats, all tig welded. 
As a new product release we are now accepting pre-orders on these systems. 
-Catback $899 plus free software
-Fullback $1400 plus free software
We recently did some dyno runs on a 150hp Automatic Jetta with a Neuspeed pulley, carbonio intake, our fullback exhaust and our software. The results were peak gains of 7hp and 9ft/lb of torque. The impressive gains are in the mid range where gains are as high as 21hp and 32ft/lb or torque.
http://www.autospeed.us/images/Dynos/jetta.jpg
We are currently looking for a stock local 6spd Jetta and/or Rabbit to help with some development work. Please contact us if ineterested.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Video of the catback on the car
http://www.autospeed.us/Audio-Video/Jetta.wmv


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

TORQUE!!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
any info on the software?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 24, 2008)

*Re: (~kInG~)*

Although the data has not yet been uploaded, you can check http://www.speedport.us for updates and power charts.


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Although the data has not yet been uploaded, you can check http://www.speedport.us for updates and power charts.









went there yesterday (found it on a mkiv r32 thread) but did not see the program








keep up the good work!
and btw, the fullback sounds awesome on the dyno!!


----------



## kaptinkangaru (Aug 17, 2006)

pmed about development.


----------



## slomk5 (Feb 9, 2009)

who wants to spend 1400 for a cat back.. sounds retarded.. for that money you can buy a welder and build six and sell them


----------



## 07Jetta (Dec 24, 2007)

*Re: (R-a-p-e stove)*

I agree, that's A LOT of money to spend for a peak gain of 7hp. I see the mid gains are nice, but yeah....too expensivve. Not trying to be a complainer or anything, but out of my price range!! I mean, is the reason vw parts are so expensive because there not mass produced? I know parts in general are expensive sometimes, but it really detures me from wanting to put parts on my Jetta because of the cost.


----------



## flint2.5jetta (May 2, 2008)

*Re: New Catback (jetta) and Downpipe for the 2.5L (~kInG~)*

Just ordered mine last night can't wait to get it installed. Then I will have a full exhaust, EvolutionTuning headers, TT dualBorlas. Now this.


----------



## Turbonix (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (R-a-p-e stove)*


_Quote, originally posted by *R-a-p-e stove* »_who wants to spend 1400 for a cat back.. sounds retarded.. for that money you can buy a welder and build six and sell them

You do that then...









remeber these guys are trying to run a buisness and in order to do that they need to make a profit, no need to post that you dont like the price keep it to your self then and go make 6 of them


----------



## turbomonkeyexpress (Nov 26, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Still... you can't deny that 1400$ for some piping a muffler and a tip is a bit steep when the gains won't really be much different than a custom built one for a third of the price.


----------



## flint2.5jetta (May 2, 2008)

*Re: New Catback (jetta) and Downpipe for the 2.5L (~kInG~)*

I'm still excited about it. Can't wait to install. Some states have smog tests and have to pass to get registered.


----------



## veedubb87 (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: New Catback (jetta) and Downpipe for the 2.5L (~kInG~)*

so what's the gains with headers, a downpipe, and a catback for the 2.5


----------



## flint2.5jetta (May 2, 2008)

*Re: New Catback (jetta) and Downpipe for the 2.5L (~kInG~)*

I just got mine from the UPS guy about an hour ago wish I had time to install it. But, I must say the quality is amazing. Great job AutoSpeed!!. Can't wait to install it. Oh I almost forgot, I love the bracket on the bottom with your name and logo.


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: New Catback (flint2.5jetta)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## flint2.5jetta (May 2, 2008)

*Re: New Catback (jetta) and Downpipe for the 2.5L (~kInG~)*

Well, I just installed the downpipe I must say it sounds great. I have to replace a couple of nuts and bolts that were to rusted reuse, no time to do it today to replace.







Next saterday will finish the job.


----------



## flint2.5jetta (May 2, 2008)

*Re: New Catback (jetta) and Downpipe for the 2.5L (~kInG~)*

I just wanted to say I love the downpipe it sounds amazing. Great job Autospeed.


----------



## define your self (May 23, 2009)

*Re: New Catback (flint2.5jetta)*

im guessing its too late to help with development but figured i ask?


----------

